# Starter Problems Ferguson TO 20



## John12 (May 30, 2021)

I have had this tractor for about 25 years.
My starter bit the dust. the brushes wear all used up down to the metal.
I ordered an aftermarket 6-volt starter ( 162.00) while trying to start it the new starter quit working. I sent it back and got a refund. The tractor has been getting hard to start.
I thought I just got a bad starter, but I ordered another one from a different place ( 119.00) and today I was cleaning up the wiring connections and trying to start it and this starter quit. I am using a 12-volt battery as a starting battery, have for 25 years, thats what it had in it when I bought it. I was careful by not cranking to starter for very long.
I have not converted it to 12 volts, I just keep the battery charged, the generator never has worked.
I should have ordered a 12-volt starter, the 12-volt is more expensive and I thought I would be okay with another 6-volt.
I did find a couple of 12-volt starters that I think will work.
Ferguson Starter, 12 Volt for Ferguson 35,50,65,202,204,302,356,TO35,TO20,TO30 - 1107226

New 12 Volt USA Built Conversion Starter Massey Ferguson Tractor TO20 TO30 TO35 | eBay

Amazon.com: New USA! Built Starter 12 Volt Replacement for Massey Ferguson Agricultural Tractors TO-20 1948 1949 1950 1951 TO-30 TO-35 Continental Z-129 1951-1954 10461661 1109457 181-541-M91 44-9904 91-01-4448N: Automotive

Does anybody have any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome.

I think that I would tow-start the tractor to get it running, rather rather than killing your new starters trying to get it started. .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The "replacement" electrical components sold today are by no means the same quality of what was sold 25 years ago. If you choose to use a 12 volt battery, get a 12 volt starter. Its chances of survival will be much greater, particularly if the engine requires extra cranking to get it started. Adding a 12 volt charging system or not is a judgement call. You're getting by with the current method, so if you don't mind it, stay with it. There are plenty of conversion kits available, yes, but most aren't truly the "bolt on" packages they claim to be. The brackets are often poorly made, and they don't always fit or work without modification. The alternator supplied won't exactly fit where the generator did, it will require a longer belt, and often the pulley size and alignment may require some adjustment. I've installed a number of them from a variety of sources, and very few actually fell into place, fit well with pulleys in proper alignment straight out of the box.


----------



## John12 (May 30, 2021)

I think I will order a 12-volt starter, I just bought a new battery.
I have installed new plugs, points, condenser, distributor cap, and plug wires. I have a good spark so I think I have carburetor problems.
I am going to sell this tractor when I get it running good. I bought a new Kubota, I needed a bucket loader and I am 74 and think it is time for a little luxury.
Thanks for the replys,
John


----------



## John12 (May 30, 2021)

I got My Ferguson started. It runs real good, the 12-volt starter turns it over a lot faster than the 6 volt.
I have it all cleaned up ready for sale, also I have a Ferguson two bottom plow that I am going to sell with it.


----------

